
Why is Keanu Reeves everywhere these days? - Vaslo
https://www.houstonchronicle.com/entertainment/movies/article/Why-is-Keanu-Reeves-everywhere-these-days-14056993.php
======
deepVoid
Keanu Reeves is a genuinely nice guy. He gave away 50 million to the unsung
heroes of The Maxtrix. In addition, he donated millions to cancer research as
well. I am glad that he is everywhere.

[https://www.hellomagazine.com/celebrities/200305283652/keanu...](https://www.hellomagazine.com/celebrities/200305283652/keanu/reeves/matrix/)

------
bediger4000
I personally would NEVER feel the need to ask this question. Keanu Reeves
rules.

